# Seiko 8F56-0030 perpetual



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

this arrived yesterday after a kind heads up from Kev [ thanks Kev ] about some bargains on Cash Converters, i went for the 8f56, it was reasonably priced for what it is and was described as good condtion

it arrived rattling around inside a Seiko box, they could have put a bit of bubble wrap round it, but clearly this was far too much effort :angry:

i dont know how they knew the watch was in good condition as you could barely see the watch through the muck and DNA/Bodily excretions :scared:

i stripped the whole watch down including all the bracelet links and case, stuck it in a mixture of Washing up liquid, Bleach and Ammonia, the water was so dirty you couldn't see the watch ......disgusting :thumbdown: but remember it was in good condition :laugh:

anyway cleaned up, the movement reset as it was on the wrong date [ idiots] and it was looking good apart from the fact it was one link short to fit me...bugger, i think these are JDM so the bracelets are probably short anyway and i guessed the chance of finding one was slim, Cousins were the first port of call and shock :scared: they had one in stock ..it arrive this morning, this is the first time i have ever EVER ! managed to buy a link i needed from Cousins :yes:

it is NOW in nice condition and working perfectly and i am quite pleased with it too




























this next one i got from ebay, it was so cheap i just couldn't say no :biggrin:

its the 8f32-0160, it was described as good condition as well, but to be honest its close to NOS and with a full bracelet as well, i dont normally go for white faced watches, but as i said ........it was SOOO cheap ...nice watch IMO



















not long ago i didnt have any perpetuals and no thought of getting one, now i have three :laugh:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Wow really nice pieces. You don't get to see these that often.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Blimey that first one is a beauty, nice one mate :thumbsup:

I had a Seiko Perpetual a few years ago, and it was the best piece in my modest collection by a very long way. Absolutely stunning in the flesh, and extremely heavy. Can't remember why I sold it, and to which member on here.

It also had the odd shaped cyclops similar to yours, but at the 6 o'clock position. Anyway, here's a photo:










It was one of those watches that was almost too nice to wear, so it didn't get much wrist time, if that makes sense? Consequently it was in near perfect condition when I sold it.

Gratuitous wrist shot:










I wonder where it is now....?


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

All nice watches Bruce but the first one is my definite favourite. Love the case design, hands, dial configuration etc etc. A great watch to add to your collection. :yes:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Bruce said:


> this arrived yesterday after a kind heads up from Kev [ thanks Kev ] about some bargains on Cash Converters, i went for the 8f56, it was reasonably priced for what it is and was described as good condtion
> 
> it arrived rattling around inside a Seiko box, they could have put a bit of bubble wrap round it, but clearly this was far too much effort :angry:
> 
> ...


 Very nice Bruce but you could have got them all in sync before taking the photo :laugh: :argue: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

richy176 said:


> Very nice Bruce but you could have got them all in sync before taking the photo :laugh: :argue: :laugh:


 trust me....by the time i had gone through the reset procedure.....accurate timing was the last thing on my mind :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Some really nice watches Bruce I especially like the middle one in the last photo looks like you managed to clean it up really well :thumbsup:


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Bruce said:


> trust me....by the time i had gone through the reset procedure.....accurate timing was the last thing on my mind :laugh:


 Three great watches Bruce, love the first one personally, do you have any shots of what it looked like before the clean up?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

Muddy D said:


> Three great watches Bruce, love the first one personally, do you have any shots of what it looked like before the clean up?


 afraid not no, it was minging :yes:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Superb Bruce - sorry about all the extra work on the CC one, I'd expected it to be clean if nothing else!

I was sorely tempted by that one and looking at it all cleaned up now I'm a bit sorry I didn't take the plunge, but I had a few others on the way and another £80 might have had Natwest on the phone! :laugh:

Great trio, I love the white dial e.bay find!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

kevkojak said:


> Superb Bruce - sorry about all the extra work on the CC one, I'd expected it to be clean if nothing else!
> 
> I was sorely tempted by that one and looking at it all cleaned up now I'm a bit sorry I didn't take the plunge, but I had a few others on the way and another £80 might have had Natwest on the phone! :laugh:


 Great trio, I love the white dial e.bay find!

£17 :scared:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Bruce said:


> its the 8f32-0160, it was described as good condition as well, but to be honest its close to NOS and with a full bracelet as well, i dont normally go for white faced watches, but as i said ........it was SOOO cheap ...nice watch IMO


 If you decide that you can not live with the white dial then let me know - don't just put it in the loft :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

richy176 said:


> If you decide that you can not live with the white dial then let me know - don't just put it in the loft :laugh: :laugh:


 dont worry i cant get up there any more so they all stay on ground level now :biggrin:


----------



## TKOG (May 21, 2016)

Nice little collection, enjoy!


----------

